# Please close



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

Yellow female reidi!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Too bad there's no freshwater seahorse!
That's looks like a beauty! Is she alone?


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

Ya I wish they had freshwater ones so that there not as hard, and yes she's alone going to try and find her a mate, or a girl buddy, or another girl and a male. Do you know if anyone has any for sale?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I never look at salt water... but I'll be going all around on my weekly fish browsing/shopping on wednesday! When I do.. i'll definitely be on the look out for yah! God i wish i had one!!!


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol, everyone says there lots of work but really there not, you just gotta keep the water good, and make sure there fed, and obviously make sure the temperature is right! I\ll start a tank journal once I get my new lighting and corals and seahorses! and just PM me if you see any, because I'm always checking bcaquaria 24/7


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) You just make it sound easy, but definitely not my thing! 
As for checking bcaquaria 24/7? I think i'm actually permanently on it 24/7! LOL! I needa life!


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

Haha, I was on canreef 24/7 but I got banned because I was asking questions about tanks and I guess it got annoying to people but that's what I was told to do was ask questions so I did (got in troouble) and then I was asking this guy about his seahorse that was for sale, and he decided he didn't want to sell it too me because I need more researching done even though I had already told him I have done ovfer 3 years of research on this fanominal creatures, and then I was banned.........But anyways there retarted and mean so you never know whats around the corner, first time you get there they are nice and then the rest of the time there as mean as can be...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WHAT? Well, isn't a forum for asking questions? I know there's a search button, but hey, lets be honest with everyone, =) i somewhat use it! LOL! I always read all the stickies, but those search buttons dun always work!
but i'm sure you'll be here educating people instead of asking for help =) I know nothing about Marine.. all I remember is my dad had maybe a 200-300 gallon Marine tank in our living room, I use to stare at this white grouper with black spots... a beauty! He wuz there for 3-4 years... one day... i noticed he wuz missing, this wuz when I wuz about 10... and I noticed a similar fish on the dinner table =( this is what happens to pets when you're in traditional asian families (not saying all)... but they said why let it go to waste =(


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

HOLY! BIG TANK! and you mean a panther grouper, well that's what my brother is getting in his 90g with eel and 2 or 3 frogfish! and that's exactly what I said is that I woould like to ask questions lol!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( yes... my dad ate him... or kinda.. tried.. cuz i walked off the dinner table and I dun think any of us ate him at the end! I'm pretty sure he had a taste of it though... i just can't imagine eating my own pets!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

littlereefer said:


> Haha, I was on canreef 24/7 but I got banned because I was asking questions about tanks and I guess it got annoying to people but that's what I was told to do was ask questions so I did (got in troouble) and then I was asking this guy about his seahorse that was for sale, and he decided he didn't want to sell it too me because I need more researching done even though I had already told him I have done ovfer 3 years of research on this fanominal creatures, and then I was banned.........But anyways there retarted and mean so you never know whats around the corner, first time you get there they are nice and then the rest of the time there as mean as can be...


Nope, you were banned because you created 3 (YES count them, 3) screen identities on Canreef. This is a No-No on pretty much any website, including Canreef & BCAquaria. You then lied to the seller of the seahorse by claiming to be 40 years old using the littlereefer6 screenname. If you decide to pull these sort of stunts on BCA, the results will be the same.

The seller has every right NOT to sell his prized seahorse to you if that is what he chooses. For you to lie to him and create fake new ids to do it only confirms his original opinion of you and proves that he was right not to sell it to you.

Now you come on BCA & make it sound like you did nothing wrong & blame it on the members & mods on Canreef when you were warned about having multiple IDs by one of the mods & yet you created a third one (TheRidge) just to lie to the seller. That's why your other two IDs (saltwaterseahorse and littlereefer6) were banned off the site.

Flat out lying to make others feel sorry for you when the truth is that you brought the ban onto yourself is not very smart considering how many of us aquarists are members on both Canreef & BCA and know the truth.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

littlereefer said:


> HOLY! BIG TANK! and you mean a panther grouper, well that's what my brother is getting in his 90g with eel and 2 or 3 frogfish! and that's exactly what I said is that I woould like to ask questions lol!


Panther groupers need a 6' tank minimum. It will outgrow the 90g in a few months.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice seahorse. I used to keep quite a few of these in a tall species tank. I had yellows that turned black and blacks that turned yellow. Black seahorses that gave birth to babies that I managed to raise to 3" that turned yellow.

Enjoy your seahorse(s) as I used to spend hours just staring at them


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

No the 3 accounts were
saltwaterseahorses:for me
littlereefer6: friend 
theridge: was for my parents who wanted to get that seahorse for there tank,

and he said he would like to sell it too me well actually ship it, and then he decided not to because I asked him questions about shipping and how it would work out, AND DO YOU KNOW WHAT, ONE OF THE MODS DID DO SOMETHING WRONG, AND IT MIGHT BE UNBELIEVABLY TRUE BUT ITS NOT BECAUSE ITS VERY RUDE FOR A MOD OF THERE OWN WEBSITE FILLED WITH PEOPLE TO TELL SOMEONE TO GO FILL UP THE SINK AND KILL THEM SELF OKAY?


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

and please can you not hi-jack my thread


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pull this stunt again and you will be Banned here as well

As well you are being very disrespectful to SeaHorse Fanatic


----------

